# Good luck with this inspection



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like they tried, but just don't know any better.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

What's wrong with it? it would work


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The traps should have been caught off San Tees for starters.


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> What's wrong with it? it would work


You kidding right?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What is sad...it looks like a plumber had his hand in this by looking at the primer at the joints.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it would have been better for the right side trap to have tied into the vertical stack rather than in a wye on a 45deg angle.

Our inspectors would have labeled both of them as S traps because of the 45's before hitting a vent.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

That is some really nice primer work. Someone really cared they just don't know the code.

It will work yes, but it will work wrong.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

WTH, he does have clean-outs on the traps...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> What's wrong with it? it would work


Venting is way over rated... :laughing:
Them s-traps will drain just fine, how many years of use has proven that?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate those cleanout trap when they use it buried in concrete as well the sharp 90 degree 'vent' el on the traps.. they past the codes here. As its one piece.. stupid code..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

looks like one huge arse wet vent


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Dont like the Ys not vented properly, whats above on the 3"?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Basic Plumbing 101. Weir of the trap can't be located above the highest inlet to the vent. All the traps there are S-Traps. I have no problem with the Wye being in a 45. A 45 is still a vertical position, so even though that section looks funny, it's still in a vertical position. If they should have put a San Tee instead of the two 45's, and caught the trap on a fixture drain.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

The way it looks to me if he had have used S.Tee it wouldnt be S traped, I would have used Tees and vented the arms going to the traps with a 2x2x1/12 T on its back


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are missing the big problem and picking out the minor code issues. Those traps are Back to back toilets:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> You guys are missing the big problem and picking out the minor code issues. Those traps are Back to back toilets:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
You made me go back and look at the original post... :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Looks like an iso I would have drawn for a home owner


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I hate those cleanout trap when they use it buried in concrete as well the sharp 90 degree 'vent' el on the traps.. they past the codes here. As its one piece.. stupid code..


I'd have to pull out the code book and check...
But I'd be pretty sure that using a cleanout trap with the cleanout concealed under concrete would be illegal...

I believe I know the answer to that one without looking....:laughing:
Someone want to check it in the book...


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> You guys are missing the big problem and picking out the minor code issues. Those traps are Back to back toilets:laughing::laughing:


How did you know that????


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

clarkplumber562 said:


> You kidding right?


Venting is overrated. Less is more right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

surfdog said:


> How did you know that????


He plumbed it dummy! :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks more like two lavs that at s-traped or back to back tubs or tub on one side and a shower on other to me. Doubt they are Water Closet, at least I hope they aren't!!:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it's nice looking work, just done wrong:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I had one like that last summer. Out of state GC tried to due the plumbing himself, besides not having a plumbing Lic. he didn't vent anything. It looked real clean though.
He calls me to ask me to look at what it would take to pass inspection. I thought he might cry when I told him "if I'm putting my name on it it all gets cut out and start from scratch"


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Is that a vent coming in from the back of the picture? below the top 2 wyes. Into a TY?


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shanesplumbing said:


> Is that a vent coming in from the back of the picture? below the top 2 wyes. Into a TY?


That's the other toilet. I think. I'm thinking back to back bathrooms. The only way this could be vented is with a 4x4x4x4x2 side out double tee wye. Stack vented. I can't think of the name of the fitting but the 2" out is not a tee wye. I. Have seen them in h/d a while ago. I have also seen them 4"CI with1.5" lead pipes. So yea it can get tricky some times.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

IF it where my helper that did it, I'd cut out the fail and have him try it again, it's not sloppy, just wrong.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Got to admit my primer rarely looks that pretty :no:

"A" for technique, "F" for code compliance :laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

patrick88 said:


> That's the other toilet. I think. I'm thinking back to back bathrooms. The only way this could be vented is with a 4x4x4x4x2 side out double tee wye. Stack vented. I can't think of the name of the fitting but the 2" out is not a tee wye. I. Have seen them in h/d a while ago. I have also seen them 4"CI with1.5" lead pipes. So yea it can get tricky some times.


We used to have them in cast - and other variations of the same style of fitting . We called them Bibby fittings as they were made by Bibby Foundry, a company that was big in town here for decades. It was sold off years ago. Pretty sure it still exists somewhere.


----------

